# my new site, Glasgow based.



## mistasteve (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I have just started my own website for my pictures, I would love to get some feedback so if you could check it out and tell me what you think it would be much appreciated.

http://www.interestingimage.com/gallery_base.html

cheers,
Stephen Cruickshank.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks good, but when I clicked on the paypal link it was broken (the buy now button).

Also I'd have an introduction screen when it first loads as a bit of info and the ability to contact you via a form or email or something. I'd also change your <title> tags to something other than menu

hope this helps 
Jon


----------



## Bossa (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice but I was waiting for something to happen in that blank space once the menu had loaded... you should make use of it with a few keywords and a bio.


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 12, 2006)

Bossa said:
			
		

> Nice but I was waiting for something to happen in that blank space once the menu had loaded... you should make use of it with a few keywords and a bio.



Agreed, the white space on the front page was like...ummmm what now??....


----------

